# 1927 Colt .32-20



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a 1927 .32-20 Army Colt Special (https://www.colt.com/serial-lookup) that is in mint condition. It is blued and has black grips. Can anyone tell me the value of it today? The grips are Colt grips.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The price range in my references runs from $650.00 to $150.00, depending upon condition.
Today's prices should be a little higher...maybe $800.00 to $150.00.

The upper-end price would be for a sample that was very gently used, with all of its blue intact, and with clean, unpitted bores.

If you have a good sample, selling it at auction would realize the greatest return.
Gun shops will give you only about 50% of its retail value, or maybe 60% if you put it on consignment, while selling it at auction would cost you much less.


----------



## rcoltruger (Jul 12, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The price range in my references runs from $650.00 to $150.00, depending upon condition.
> Today's prices should be a little higher...maybe $800.00 to $150.00.
> 
> The upper-end price would be for a sample that was very gently used, with all of its blue intact, and with clean, unpitted bores.
> ...


Here's a pic of the 1927 Army Colt Special cal. (.32-20).


----------

